# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Фотографии самолетов МиГ-23

## Lans2

Из одной книги...

----------


## zemvit

> Из одной книги...


Прям такая мощность видна..

----------


## FLOGGER

Простите, я не очень понял: Вы собираетесь здесь выкладывать все фото МИГ-23 или по какому-то принципу?

----------


## Mig

> Из одной книги...


А у книжки автор и название есть?

----------


## lindr

Пятый снимок это МиГ-27МЛ "Бахадур"

----------


## balu109

....и чо?
странная "новость".

----------


## sovietjet

август 2011, частный МиГ-23УБ в Далласе, США. Я сфотографировал его во время скоростний разбег.



 :) :) :)

----------


## Lans2

> Простите, я не очень понял: Вы собираетесь здесь выкладывать все фото МИГ-23 или по какому-то принципу?


почему нет?
я просмотрел несколько страниц в ветке и подобной темы не нашел...

----------


## Lans2

> А у книжки автор и название есть?


MiG Dynasty: The Eastern Bloc's Fighter Supreme

я по правде говоря такие книги качаю только ради интересных фото....

----------


## Lans2

дедероны  :Smile:

----------


## Lans2

...........

----------


## Mig

> MiG Dynasty: The Eastern Bloc's Fighter Supreme
> 
> я по правде говоря такие книги качаю только ради интересных фото....


Сугубо ИМХО даже самые интересные фото без подписей (в данном случае хотя бы - полк/эскадрилья, аэродром базирования, год) имеют больше эстетическую, чем историческую ценность...

----------


## радист

> Сугубо ИМХО даже самые интересные фото без подписей (в данном случае хотя бы - полк/эскадрилья, аэродром базирования, год) имеют больше эстетическую, чем историческую ценность...


Все показанные немецкме самолеты:
МиГ-23МФ и МЛ(А) из JG-9  в Пеенемюнде
МиГ-23БН из JBG-37 Древиц

----------


## Lans2

> Все показанные немецкме самолеты:


красивые фото, кто у вас этим занимался?

----------


## радист

> красивые фото, кто у вас этим занимался?


Фотографии летающих немецких МиГ-23 были зделанны уже к концу существования ГДР, летом 1990. К нам в полк приехал профессиональный авиационный фотограф/журналист Peterson. Во время летной сменны мы организовали специальные фото-полеты. Его "возил" на спарке МиГ-23УБ наш коммандир полка. Зделал он действительно уникальные фотки! Через 2, 3 недели была выставка снимок у нас в полку и мы могли купить (не дорого!) эти фотографии. Мне даже подарил большую фотографию, так потому, что я был дежурным инженером по ИАС и вместе с РП обеспечил ему полеты.

----------


## Mig

> Все показанные немецкме самолеты:
> МиГ-23МФ и МЛ(А) из JG-9  в Пеенемюнде
> МиГ-23БН из JBG-37 Древиц


Большое спасибо!

----------


## Mig

Посадка парой. "Визитный" МиГ-23МЛА 4 аэ 234 гиап, аэродром Кубинка, начало 1980-х годов. Фото А.М. Джуса

----------


## Lans2

> Фотографии летающих немецких МиГ-23 были зделанны уже к концу существования ГДР, летом 1990.


спасибо за ответ
на мой взгляд самые красивые фото летающих 23-х...

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Посадка парой. "Визитный" МиГ-23МЛА 4 аэ 234 гиап, аэродром Кубинка, начало 1980-х годов. Фото А.М. Джуса


Фото действительно красивое. А тебе не кажется поверхность  ВПП странной? Бетонка обычно светлее травы на ч\б фото выглядит, а боевой идет над темной поверхностью. Может это асфальт или " с проходом" ?

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> А тебе не кажется поверхность  ВПП странной? Бетонка обычно светлее травы на ч\б фото выглядит, а боевой идет над темной поверхностью. Может это асфальт или " с проходом" ?


Это они еще над грунтом на подходе к порогу ВПП...высота, судя по углу визирования, 5-7 метров...

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Это они еще над грунтом на подходе к порогу ВПП...высота, судя по углу визирования, 5-7 метров...


Я сначала тоже так подумал. Но если это 5-7м (как и мне показалось), то они должны быть уже за АТУ, т.е. над концевой полосой безопасности (которая обычно песок?).

----------


## Бороданков Александр

Они идут явно над скошенной травой...
Я не знаю, как в Кубинке, но далеко не на всех аэродромах КПБ доходит до АТУ...
В частности у нас в Сиверской концевые полосы по 30 метров асфальта, а АТУ установлены, ЕМНИП, на 200 метров...таким образом - примерно 150-170 метров травы...
И ещё я никак не могу идентифицировать фрагмент чего-то под правым колесом ведомого...возможно это кое-что прояснило бы...

----------


## Mig

> Они идут явно над скошенной травой...
> Я не знаю, как в Кубинке, но далеко не на всех аэродромах КПБ доходит до АТУ...
> В частности у нас в Сиверской концевые полосы по 30 метров асфальта, а АТУ установлены, ЕМНИП, на 200 метров...таким образом - примерно 150-170 метров травы...
> И ещё я никак не могу идентифицировать фрагмент чего-то под правым колесом ведомого...возможно это кое-что прояснило бы...


С летчиками, участвовавшими в этих полетах/съемках поговорить не удалось... Но в Кубинке (на Google maps - до сих пор хорошо видно) справа от ВПП была запасная грунтовая полоса. Зная "пилотажные" порядки в Кубинке, могу предположить, что фото сделано с "прохода", когда ведомый шел над грунтовой полосой, а затем ушел на второй круг. 

А как снимал в Кубинке Александр Джус, см. ниже:

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Миг-23 на хранении на Ц-Угловой

----------


## Подполковник

Вылет Миг-23М из дежурного звена (22-й гв. ИАП, Ц. Угловая).

----------


## F378

> Миг-23 на хранении на Ц-Угловой


это и счас хранится ?   Вроде М   или МЛ

----------


## Подполковник

> это и счас хранится ?   Вроде М   или МЛ


Хранится только Миг-23М, бортовой № 22 (по номеру полка). Хотя не факт, что его первоначальный № был именно 22-й.
Миг-23МЛД (единственный сохранившийся) установлен в виде памятника на въезде в гарнизон (на трассе Владивосток-Уссурийск).

----------


## F378

в смысле единственный сохранившийся ? единственный в мире ?

----------


## Подполковник

> в смысле единственный сохранившийся ? единственный в мире ?


Я имел ввиду, естественно гарнизон Ц. Угловая.
Вот ещё фото из моего архива. Посадка Миг-23УБ 22-го гв. ИАП. Середина 1980-х гг.

----------


## F378

спасибо . вот если бы еще не на этом радикале противном было бы выложено

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> спасибо . вот если бы еще не на этом радикале противном было бы выложено


Да-с...у меня радикал тоже почему-то не открывается :Confused: ...жаль - хорошая фотография... :Frown:

----------


## Подполковник

> Вылет Миг-23М из дежурного звена (22-й гв. ИАП, Ц. Угловая).


Добавлю, что этот Миг-23М (бортовой № 39) был потерян в результате аварии в апреле 1987 г. (лётчик - л-т Ирматов). Причина ЛП - ошибка в технике пилотирования.

----------


## lindr

Заводский номер вам известен? Очень бы пригодился.

----------


## Подполковник

> Заводский номер вам известен? Очень бы пригодился.


Нет, к сожалению зав. номер неизвестен. Когда служил в 22-м гв. ИАП были все заводские №№ Миг-23-х (М, МЛД и УБ), но при переводе из полка в Даугавпилсское ВВАИУ всё это выкинул.  :Frown:

----------


## Антоха

МиГ- 23М  , 114 Таллинский  ИАП, аэродром Божи Дар 
фото из архива Александра Захарова

----------


## Gefest83

В Инете нашёл :Smile:

----------


## ОлегМ

> В Инете нашёл


Вот ещё фотографии Криса Лофтинга:   http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtop...27705&p=294099

----------


## радист

> В Инете нашёл


Машина 19.ГвАПИБ Лаэрц (Рехлин).
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/mirow_19ap..._19apib_01.htm

----------


## Подполковник

Полёты Миг-23 в 22-м гв. ИАП (Ц. Угловая). 1983 г.

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-23М №31 и №12 из 22 Гв.ИАП

----------


## Sveto

Когда венгры начали применять камуфляж на МиГ-23 ?

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-23М №20, Ачинское ВАТУ :

----------


## Avia M

Где-то в Германии ?

----------


## AndyM

> Где-то в Германии ?


Rechlin/Larz

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-23М №05 из Омского ЛТУ ГА, начало 90-х  :

----------


## ПСП

МиГи-23 в ТЭЧ (Курск). Снимки с "ОК"  :

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-23М №08 "три звёздочки" из 22 Гв.ИАП

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-23П №07 и №65 (сн 0390617695) в СВВАУЛШ, 1990-1994г

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-23МФ №2657  ВВС Сирии

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-23 821 иап ПВО, Хвалынка (Спасск-Дальний). С сайта "ОК".

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-23М, вероятно, учебного полка   :

----------


## ПСП

МиГи-23П  (393-й ГИАП ПВО)   :  Фото - Астрахань 2-я гв.эскадрилья 1985-87

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-23МЛА №69 (0390310635)  в УГАТУ (г.Уфа)  :       
МиГ-23М №93 в УГАТУ  :

----------


## Евгений

МиГ-23МЛ и МиГ-23М в Уфе

----------


## OKA

Первым делом, первым делом... Су-30СМ!

----------


## Евгений

МиГ-23УБ бортовой 15. Заводской 0903716. Интересно, кабина окрашена в серый цвет.Борт готовится к передаче в Патриот. Получен из Астрахани.
Форумчане, а серая кабина часто встречалась?

----------


## OKA

> МиГ-23УБ... а серая кабина часто встречалась?


Стандартно- эт вряд ли)) А вариант "что было, тем и воспользовались для покраски"- эт запросто)) Главное- чтоб аккуратно))



MiG-23UB_166.JPG

http://scalemodels.ru/tag/%CC%E8%C3-23,walkaround

 

http://aircraft-museum.ucoz.ru/index/mig_23ub/0-25

----------


## OKA

Встретилось - проход  МиГ-23 над полосой, c бочкой :




Пишут "ливийский МиГ-21" ))

----------


## unclebu

> Стандартно- эт вряд ли)) А вариант "что было, тем и воспользовались для покраски"- эт запросто)) Главное- чтоб аккуратно))
> 
> ]


Это по поводу поста №57. А все же стоит присмотреться к борту с серой кабиной. Ее красили явно не в части - слой серой краски есть и на силовых узлах приборной панели и таблицы с поправками явно снимали когда красили и т.п. Хотя красили не по технологии - не смывали предыдущий слой краски (изумрудной). Существенный вопрос в том: Летал ли борт после этого? Ведь при смене цвета кабины должно меняться и освещение. В изумрудной кабине - это заливающий красный; в серой - белый. Кроме того под заливающий свет подбираются приборы для соответствующего освещения... Очень интресно

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/ruskievityazi

+27

https://twitter.com/GrishinMax/statu...70318540095489

----------


## Avia M

Народное творчество...

----------


## ZaSlon

МиГ-23МЛ зав. № 0390310654 Н.Новгород, Парк Победы

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-23М №55 в 3 аэ 412 иап ПВО (Домбаровка), 1985г. Борт после ремонта, проходил на АРЗ в Н.Тагиле.   (ok.ru)

----------


## OKA

"МиГ-23МФ бортовой номер 2652  ВВС Сирии наносит удар по боевикам халифата в районе Дейр-Эз-Зор. Впоследствии, вероятно, потерян."




МиГ-23МФ бортовой номер 2652 ВВС Сирии наносит удар по боевикам халифата в районе Дейр-Эз-Зор: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

Может было.. Из твитора)

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/hashtag/SyAAF?src=hash

----------


## OKA

4005 SyAAF MiG-23MLD (23-18) (ex-Belorussian)

https://twitter.com/LuftwaffeAS/stat...93786166714378

 

 SyAAF MiG-23MS

https://twitter.com/StefanKnippsch3/...65981849296898



SyAAF 2674 MiG-23MF operating from Hama AB

https://twitter.com/LuftwaffeAS/stat...70876188094464

----------


## OKA

https://www.tripadvisor.ru/ShowUserR...7&ff=139229362

----------


## Avia M

Солидно...

----------


## Avia M

Вооружен...

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://swalker.org/voennie/2896-pol...nyh-voysk.html

----------


## Fencer

Заброшенная военная техника, Московская область https://swalker.org/voennie/706-zabr...ya-oblast.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательно, с фото и роликами :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/636037.html

----------


## OKA

Сирия :

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/6034006/#message6034006

----------


## Avia M

Коли всем "понравились" 21-е... :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

Фотообзор МиГ-23МЛД б/н 09 синий в музее РВСН под Первомайском (Украина) https://karopka.ru/community/user/20813/?MODEL=604316

----------


## FLOGGER

> Фотообзор МиГ-23МЛД б/н 09


Еще бы вторую часть посмотреть.

----------


## AndyK

> Еще бы вторую часть посмотреть.


И вторая, и даже третья :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Тем временем на западе... https://russianplanes.net/id300642

----------


## Fencer

Источник Служба в полках

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp...bum=138&page=1

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp...bum=193&pos=17

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp....php?album=238

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp....php?album=239

----------


## Fencer

Источник кhttp://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp...bum=246&page=1

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.sgvavia.ru/photo/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://sandar.ucoz.ru/photo/?page1

----------

